# mouse problems on freshly installed gentoo

## nemo_

hi all,

I just reinstalled my workstation (been happily running gentoo for over a year before) but I ran into a strange problem - I cannot get my mouse working in either gpm or X. This is on 2.4.26-gentoo, not 2.6 (I saw people had problems with 2.6 but this must be completely unrelated).

The mouse is a USB mouse plugged into the ps2 port with a little adaptor, but it won't work when plugged in as USB either. I previously ran 2.4.20-gentoo without any problems, so I tried to emerge that kernel too (with my previously working config) but I have the same results there.

when I run gpm I don't get any warnings, it seems to work fine except that just after the prompt comes back my system freezes for about 5 seconds. It starts working fine again after that freeze, and the gpm process is running, but no still mouse. (I use -m /dev/mouse -t imps2, which works fine if I boot from the livecd so the settings and hardware are fine).

My box is an athlon xp on an asus a7n8x-x mobo, and I cannot see any trace of any kind of problem in syslogs, dmesg etc.

I will paste my boot dmesg output below.

Does anyone have advice on what I should try next ? I tried different kernels and all but since I get no error output I'm at loss as to which direction to look next.

thanks !

nemo_

--- dmesg ---

Linux version 2.4.26-gentoo-r9 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.3 20040412 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3-r6, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Mon Aug 23 12:05:05 CEST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000002fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fff0000 - 000000002fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fff3000 - 0000000030000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

767MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 196592

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 192496 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 vga=794

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 2079.578 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 4141.87 BogoMIPS

Memory: 773828k/786368k available (2457k kernel code, 12156k reserved, 343k data, 144k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+ stepping 01

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb4a0, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Discovered primary peer bus ff [IRQ]

PCI: Using IRQ router default [10de/01e0] at 00:00.0

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

VFS: Disk quotas vdquot_6.5.1

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

NTFS driver 2.1.6b [Flags: R/O].

udf: registering filesystem

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xf080d000, size 5120k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x16, linelength=2560, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:e620

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Detected PS/2 Mouse Port.

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10f

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.25.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:04.0 to 64

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:80a7 bound to 00:04.0

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf0d10000, 00:10:a7:09:82:31, IRQ 12

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

eth2: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf0d12000, 00:10:a7:08:25:b7, IRQ 5

eth2:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

Universal TUN/TAP device driver 1.5 (C)1999-2002 Maxim Krasnyansky

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 690M

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd8000000

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE2: 00:09.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: IC35L040AVVA07-0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: IC35L120AVV207-1, ATA DISK drive

blk: queue c017c460, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

blk: queue c017c5a0, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdc: SONY DVD RW DW-U10A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1612, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 80418240 sectors (41174 MB) w/1863KiB Cache, CHS=5005/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: attached ide-disk driver.

hdb: host protected area => 1

hdb: 241254720 sectors (123522 MB) w/7965KiB Cache, CHS=15017/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdc: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdc: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 8192kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

hdd: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 00:02.2: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

ehci_hcd 00:02.2: irq 11, pci mem f0d50000

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 00:02.2

ehci_hcd 00:02.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 6 ports detected

host/uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Initializing Cryptographic API

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

klips_info:ipsec_init: KLIPS startup, Openswan IPsec version: 2.1.4

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (6143 buckets, 49144 max) - 288 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 144k freed

Adding Swap: 530136k swap-space (priority -1)

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,4), internal journal

btaudio: driver version 0.7 loaded [digital+analog]

btaudio: Bt878 (rev 17) at 01:08.1, irq: 12, latency: 32, mmio: 0xd4081000

btaudio: using card config "default"

btaudio: registered device dsp0 [digital]

btaudio: registered device dsp1 [analog]

btaudio: registered device mixer0

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

i2c-core.o: i2c core module version 2.6.1 (20010830)

i2c-algo-bit.o: i2c bit algorithm module

bttv: driver version 0.7.108 loaded

bttv: using 4 buffers with 2080k (8320k total) for capture

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 01:08.0, irq: 12, latency: 32, mmio: 0xd4080000

bttv0: detected: Pinnacle PCTV [card=39], PCI subsystem ID is 11bd:0012

bttv0: using: Pinnacle PCTV Studio/Rave [card=39,autodetected]

i2c-core.o: adapter bt848 #0 registered as adapter 0.

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: pinnacle/mt: id=4 info="PAL+SECAM / mono" radio=no

bttv0: using tuner=33

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

tvaudio: TV audio decoder + audio/video mux driver

tvaudio: known chips: tda9840,tda9873h,tda9874h/a,tda9850,tda9855,tea6300,tea6420,tda8425,pic16c54 (PV951),ta8874z

i2c-core.o: driver generic i2c audio driver registered.

i2c-core.o: driver i2c tda9887 driver registered.

tda9887: chip found @ 0x86

i2c-core.o: client [tda9887] registered to adapter [bt848 #0](pos. 0).

i2c-core.o: driver i2c TV tuner driver registered.

tuner: chip found @ 0xc0

tuner: type set to 33 (MT2032 universal)

MT2032: Companycode=4d54 Part=04 Revision=04

i2c-core.o: client [MT2032 universal] registered to adapter [bt848 #0](pos. 1).

MT2032: Companycode=4d54 Part=04 Revision=04

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 5.2.30.1-k1

Copyright (c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation.

eth3: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

----------

## hw-tph

Did you try loading the hid and mousedev modules (if not built in) and cat /dev/input/mice and move the mouse around when having the it connected to the USB port? If it works you will get a lot of garbage characters on your screen when moving the mouse or clicking its buttons.

Håkan

----------

## nemo_

hi hw-tph,

I have all USB stuff built-in, but get no dmesg entries when I plug the mouse into a USB port (suspect ? not sure, I do not use USB much)

I did try cat on /dev/mouse and /dev/input/mice while having the mouse plugged into the ps2 port, but got no output. I will try with USB again later today (I prefer to use psaux anyway as it is easier to deal with KVM switches than USB).

thanks for the suggestion, will post results soon.

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## nemo_

sorry for choosing the wrong forum category :/

I'm still at loss as to why my mouse won't work on the PS2 port, but at least I got it working when plugged in the USB port (I missed the UHCI driver before..)

if anyone has an idea about the missing /dev/psaux mouse please let me know :)

----------

## SilentGreg

I am also having somewhat of the same problem. Fresh install, kernel 2.6.8-r1 and for some reason I do not have mouse support. I do not have X.org or X11 installed. My mouse is plugged in via the PS2 port and I don't get a little block at the bash promt after I logon as root or with a user.   :Confused: 

Any help?

----------

## dtor

 *SilentGreg wrote:*   

> I don't get a little block at the bash promt after I logon as root or with a user.  
> 
> 

 

Install GPM.

----------

## dtor

 *nemo_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm still at loss as to why my mouse won't work on the PS2 port, 

 

My guess that you did not enable i8042. Make sure you have:

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

and then:

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=m

----------

## nemo_

thanks for the suggestion dtor, but I don't have these options in my 2.4.26-gentoo (I guess youŕe referring to 2.6 options ?)

```
fat linux # grep SERIO .config

CONFIG_INPUT_SERIO=y

fat linux # grep MOUSE .config

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1024

CONFIG_BUSMOUSE=y

# CONFIG_ATIXL_BUSMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_LOGIBUSMOUSE=y

CONFIG_MS_BUSMOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=m

# CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_OBMOUSE is not set

```

I had the serial mouse working fine on a previous install with the same settings so I guess these are ok. anyway itś not really critical since I got it working in USB but still I wondering ..

----------

## dtor

 *nemo_ wrote:*   

> thanks for the suggestion dtor, but I don't have these options in my 2.4.26-gentoo (I guess you?e referring to 2.6 options ?)

 

 :Embarassed:  Yes, missed the fact that this was 2.4, sorry...

----------

## SilentGreg

Thanks dtor! I'll try that when my brother gives me my monitor back.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## SilentGreg

 *dtor wrote:*   

>  *SilentGreg wrote:*   I don't get a little block at the bash promt after I logon as root or with a user.  
> 
>  
> 
> Install GPM.

 

emerged, rebooted. Nothing. I think my kernel is setup correctly.

----

n/m:

Stupid me. I forgot to run rc-update. Stupid stupid stupid. Thanks to dtor and everyone else for the help!

(edit)

----------

## wjholden

Umm I have a weird problem.

I have a Logitech USB mouse and it works great wtih the LiveCD and worked with other Linux distributions (strangely, I had a little bit of trouble with it in windoze back in the dark ages).

The  light doesn't come on and I'm sure I compiled the USB support iin the kernel.  No output from "cat /dev/input/mice" or anything.  I have an old PS/2 mouse that I keep around in case something like this happens, heaven forbid I have a paper due and the mouse dies, but I hate my old PS/2 mouse and would prefer my newer one.

Help?  Has someone else had this problem?  Like I said, the red light doesn't even come on, so I have no idea where to start.  It worked fine in SuSE and RedHat (my great awakening...lol).

Edit -- oh yeah, kernel 2.6.8.1.

----------

## SIR_Taco

I have found, with the 2.6 line of kernels anyway, that when I enable both USB 2.0 and USB 1.0/1 support (I have mixed hubs and ports) that my USB ports were completely dead when completely booted into Gentoo. The light on the hub and mouse would come on during loading of the kernel, but go out before finishing rc loading.

This became a problem when I switched to a udev only system instead of a devfs system. Do not know if they are related to each other or if its just some weird glich with new drivers and my Nforce2 board.

Anyway I just set my USB drivers to 1.0/1.1 and disabled v2.0, since they are backwards compatible anyway and everything works fine.

hopefully this helps you out a bit.

Thanks,

Phil (SIR_Taco)

----------

## Visceral

I've had the same problem and had an unusable gentoo system for almost a month as a result. I compiled using genkernel and the usb mouse light doesn't even come on. I'm thinking now I'll try going back to compiling my own kernel and seeing what happens, but yea, it's weird and a huge pain in the ass.

----------

## wjholden

Yeah, I eventually made it work when I switched over to hardened-dev-sources.  Just go through everything in the USB options and make absolutely sure you've got the right stuff enabled.  Actually, I think I tried enabling raw-input or something like that and that helped.

----------

## wjholden

Duhhh now I remember why it didn't work:

```
rc-update add hotplug default
```

----------

